# Nasty Musky Picture: I have never seen anything like this before



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

I am not a musky fisherman, but when I ran across this picture I knew you musky anglers would be interested. It came from Lake St Clair Network. Here is the link to the post: http://www.lakestclair.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=70723



If you cannot see the pictures, then you need to join the site. You can see the pictures once you are logged in.

I have never seen anything like this before.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks painful !!! :excruciating:

You should have seen the size of the other muskie that was chewing on him!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Flesh eating virus perhaps? Thats is nasty! Never saw anything quite that grusome in all my years. Certainly would have bonked that one!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

One for the wall?


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Flesh eating virus perhaps? Thats is nasty! Never saw anything quite that grusome in all my years. Certainly would have bonked that one!



I was going to ask if we should just take that one out of the water for good?
I wonder if it was lively like a "Fully clothed" Muskie or if it was lethargic & half dead?


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

It looks like someone skinned that and threw it back in. That wound just looks to be to "perfect"


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

That's the largest example of an open wound I've seen, but that looks like the disease that hits muskie. It causes lesions in the skin...but I've only seen fish with multiple locations on their body about 1/3 the size of that...not one giant lesion. 

A while back It hit Pymatuning, Chautauqua, St. Claire, etc...


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

sploosh56 said:


> It looks like someone skinned that and threw it back in. That wound just looks to be to "perfect"



I was thinking the same thing, that the wound looks to perfect, to squared up but then again, I am no expert.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I caught this one this year on the Detroit River. It had a massive wound right behind its head. I dismissed it as a spawning wound as most of the fish are somewhat beat up that time of the year, but maybe not?


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

musky in the 1st pic looks crazy, never seen anything like that...

Bite-Me - I would guess that wound on your fish is from a boat prop... I was on one of those fly in trips years ago - Canada pike, Canada beer - what could be better? A few beers in and I head back to camp and somehow overlooked the fact I had a stringer in the water..... DOOHHHH! The wounds looked alot like the ones on your fish...


----------

